# The first christmas joke?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Â

Paul McCartney is doing his Christmas shopping, He decides to buy Heather a new artificial leg.Â He takes it home, wraps it up,Â and hides it in the wardrobe.

However, Heather is doing her housework a couple of days later, and she finds it.

So she phones up Paul, and says

"That's really nice of you, but I hope it's not my MAIN Christmas present".

---

---

---

---

---

---

---

---

---

---

Â

Paul says "No, it's just a stocking filler"


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

Yo Ho Ho [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Yes he has also bought her a plane! 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
and an electric razor for the other leg


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

ha ha


----------

